# 1/350 Botany Bay



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I just got a computer milled 1/350 Botany Bay in today from Max Mills (atemylunch), this will be cleaned up and cast in resin. Would anyone be interested?


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

*b.b.*

Have you reported to your alcove for regeneration lately!!!!!!!!????? :freak: Wow and I thought I was motovated!


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

Yes please


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is my first 1/350 BB printing next to the MR E. 








I'm amazed how close it looks. All the BB needs is a paint job. 









Please send any inquiries to REL. I'm not taking any outside jobs at this time. 
I will gladly answer any questions.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That is just too damn cool. I'm going to go broke trying to keep up.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

_You're_ going broke? Well. I have no excuse. And I didn't even spring for an MR E!


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

I think I'd take one. Sub-$100 price expectation?


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow,

Looks great!

I just might have to get both of them.

I've been on the fence about the MR, but everytime I see one, I definitely want it, lol.

If I could get a 1:350 BB to go with it, all the better.


----------



## rocketeer390 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Botany Bay...Oh, no...*

Oh, yes! I'm interested!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Ignatz said:


> _You're_ going broke? Well. I have no excuse. *And I didn't even spring for an MR E!*



Haha me neither!  


That doesn't mean I don't want one. But I'd rather put $1,200 into something else.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Botany Bay...Botany Bay...Oh no!! ( In my best Russian accent)


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

www.khaaan.com


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet Zombie Jesus!  

Excellent work on that, fellas! I'm most definitely interested, Richard! Just give me some time for my bank account to regenerate from WonderFest.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...put me on the list!!!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

These will be ready in 1 week. Kit is resin and comes with decals and instructions. Price is $50 including shipping. Please email me to get on the list.

Thanks


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Richard,

Oh, I'm in...PM sent.

I have an idea for you. Since everybody that's got one is going to want to do the same thing with it, can you please go ahead and include a stand ( clear lucite rod w/ black base ) that will raise the BB to the "correct" relative height in relation to the MR Enterprise? 

Or maybe even an adapter that would connect to the support rod of the MR E so they could be displayed in the same case?

just a thought

Lou


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hahaha, great thinking Lou!

I sent my email too Richard.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Richard,
> 
> Oh, I'm in...PM sent.
> 
> ...


The BB is sitting on 123 blocks, all you would need to do is make a base + support shaft 3" high, to below the cargo pod. 
The parts I sent Rich have a provision for a support shaft. 
It would be no big deal for a modeler to fabricate a stand.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

3 inches added to the bottom of the ship?

thanks! 

that's the magic number!

UPDATE - Calling all metal workers!

OK, I did a little more thinking on this and here's what I've come up with. 

it's little more than a ring that slides over top of the MR support stand ( with a set-screw to hold it in place ) and has a rod that runs out to the BB

the nice thing about this is that you dont need another traditional stand and you won't have to worry about fitting something over or around the MR delta stand. plus this design lets you "pose" the two ships at different relative distances depending on your display case limitations.

Now... does anybody out there want to make it? 

I was thinking metal 'cuz if the weight it would need to support and then it could be finished in the same color as the MR stand post.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

After many hours of filling and sanding the milled parts I managed to get the pieces 
nice and smooth for the surface details. The parts that come out of the machine have
a surface like a sugar cube, so it was a lot of work. The Dupont 131s primer is king in 
a job like this.

I already put the panels on the cargo pod.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent work!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm doing the surface detailing now.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

The BB always reminded me of a No. 2 pencil with a submarine sail attached.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

So when are you going to start working on a 1/350 TOS E REL?


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, nice! Can't wait for that....


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

El Gato said:


> So when are you going to start working on a 1/350 TOS E REL?



That one would be too hard, I don't think I could do it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

> I cannot live under pressures from patrons, let alone paint. - Michelangelo


 I gotta say, every time I read this, I can't help but parse it incorrectly and think "He can't live under pressure from PAINT!?" :freak:


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

^ I read it the same way!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Still working on the little bits and bobs. I made a master of each tiny scratchbuilt piece, and instead of making them again for multiple pieces, I just molded them and used the resin cast's to detail the hull.


----------



## Darth Scrat (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice, put me down for one as well. Will also send a PM to you as well.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I was going to scratch build one, but depending on your price, I may not have to!

M.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Made a very minor correction in the hull on the connect from the engine pod to the main hull. I noticed looking at the studio model pics on cloudster that it curves into the engine pod.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Finished with the main body, now I just need to get the antenae built and it's ready to mold.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous work, Richard! And correcting as you go! :thumbsup:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Rich,

Your model is really excellent however, speaking as a person who not only photographed the original model but had it decorating my coffee table for a period of time, I don't see the taper you mention at the rear of the main hull. I think you might be seeing something that is not really there. Just my opinion.

Your work, as always, is absolutely first-rate.

Phil


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I made a CG Botany Bay a few years ago... added a few details to it too. But I based it on the same blues and photos... :wave: 

Botany Bay v3


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

X15-A2 said:


> Rich,
> 
> Your model is really excellent however, speaking as a person who not only photographed the original model but had it decorating my coffee table for a period of time, I don't see the taper you mention at the rear of the main hull. I think you might be seeing something that is not really there. Just my opinion.
> 
> ...


I meant that curved area that the arrow is pointed to. It went back straight into the engine pod originally on this one. 




















Nova,

That looks fantastic!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

D'oh! My bad.

Not what I thought you were talking about...

I'll just go bother somebody else now (it's my job).


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

No problem man, I appreciate the response. That must have been cool to have the actual studio model for a time.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I finished the molds and cast a kit today. Now I'll work on the decal sheet.


----------



## saiyagohan (Aug 4, 2006)

Very Nice Work as always Rich, so what will this wonderful kit cost?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's a pic of one assembled.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, looks fantastic! :thumbsup: 

Are you going to paint it in all the dirty rust tones? And I'm curious about the decals? I don't remember the ship having any markings.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm doing this paint job here. So the only decal on that is the SS BOTANY BAY.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Looking beautiful! Wish I had one.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Starting the paint.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

And it's finished, here's a base I made for it.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, that's gonna look so good next to my MR TOS E....


Fantastic.

Now for the Romulan Ship..... :hat:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Awesome!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Where do I send the money!?


----------



## rocketeer390 (Feb 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't wait either, I'll have so much to do soon, and i still have to put the shop together. I have a few ideas, and one will be displayed at wonderfest and it involves Rels TOS BoP, needless to say may freinds that are ST fans say they want see it done, it just now takes making a test bed then installing the "special" item. Rel's work is top notch, I am patiently waiting for him to anounce his big D kit for sale, I have 2k now waiting for it, and more by the time it gets done (course with his speed and the Tholian's he captured from the mirror universe this probably wont be long). And I have a new project of my own that will debut at '08 WF, and I like large Models, so those that like that stuff will be happy. And this little Gem of a BB will be proudly displayed next to all my other Starships, still need to get the large scale Ferengi, maybe by Christmas. Once again thanks Richard for all your endevours for us.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I was asked to post about the paint job I did on this.

I went to the hobby shop and got some photo etching for HO scale trains,and used those as templates to go all around the ship with my airbrush. The photo etching cost like $3. So what looks like panels etc that would take days took like 10 minutes.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hahaha, very clever Richard! I think I have some of that stuff laying around too. :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok, first run finished and I'm now caught up with those that ordered. Those that want in on the second run I think I emailed you, if not let me know.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whoa! That's a lot of resin bits-n-pieces! While I'm sure it's not the easiest thing in the world, I think it's great that there's enough interest that you're doing a second run.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I haven't ordered yet, so keep casting.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

^ That'll be one more case, maybe two, right? (Gotta keep that hoard stocked up.)


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I see a "Discovery" head on that table.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

LOL I thought that was a Jack Skellington head


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's some pictures Kurt sent me of his MR with my Botany Bay I built for him displayed together.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Man, that's drop dead beautiful, REL!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

WOW.

One of the finest exhibits I've seen. Simply beautiful!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Aw man that bluescreen effect is such a great homage. Love it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That last shot gave me chills.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Nice! Love the "blue screen"!


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Fantastic....now to run Photoshop.....


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Photoshop away!
[khan]Theeere she is![/khan]


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

_"... and not so wounded as we were led to believe!"_


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Haha, nice one Steven


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Sauce for the goose Mr. Griffin. Sauce for the goose.

But what's that bright light from the left? WE MUST BE A MILE AWAY FROM THE SUN!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

A couple of announcements, one I have a killer cold so I'm moving like a slug, and two I'm making new molds for this so I was only able to send out half of the second run.

Thanks


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

No problem, I'm sure it will be worth the wait. Hope you feel better! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hope you feel better. I am sure you have been burning the midnight oil gettingthese kits cast and also working on your masters. Get healthy! :thumbsup: 



Scott


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks.

All Botany Bay's have shipped. If there's enough interest I'll do another run.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Great news, REL! Here's hopin' for enough interest to get up a second run.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

3rd run now starting.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent news, REL! Glad to hear it's that popular. Definitely picking one up this run.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Just got mine today. Looks awesome. Thanks Richard!


Scott


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Got mine too, thanks!


----------



## Darth Scrat (Apr 29, 2005)

REL,

Would you have any of the Botany Bays left for purchase?

Rob


----------

